# Newbie



## amotilal (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello,

This is the first time I've posted on a public forum much less uploaded any work. I've posted an album and would like to receive some critique on my work and how if needed I should improve


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

WELCOME!! Your work is beautiful! I love the girl with the vivid blue eyes. This is a good group of people and artists. We are glad you have joined us!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'm not a painter so I can't give you any critique, but I do think your work is beautiful!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you posted here! Beautiful paintings!


----------

